# Dual BFP



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Did a nice job at the hospital


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice job with those RPz Peter!! The only thing I don't like (maybe the angle on the pictures) its the test valves, looks like facing the wall. Its can be an issue for future tests but I really like it.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Gargalaxy said:


> Nice job with those RPz Peter!! The only thing I don't like (maybe the angle on the pictures) its the test valves, looks like facing the wall. Its can be an issue for future tests but I really like it.


Yeah I didn't even notice that! When I go back tomorrow I'll turn them around thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Is it braced laterally to the wall as well? Or just the all-thread hanger?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> Is it braced laterally to the wall as well? Or just the all-thread hanger?


Buttom has riser clamps 

Top is two hangers


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> Did a nice job at the hospital


Nice job !!! I like the C.I service weight also. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

Nice job! I didnt see the strainers in the picture. I always install them unless its fire protection piping.


----------



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice job, but I'm surprised there are no isolation valves in case one has to be re & re'd


----------

